# LIDL warehouse sale



## Ceist Beag

If anyone is interested, this is on this weekend in Dublin, Mullingar and Limerick, details at [broken link removed]


----------



## lightswitch

I might swing in to the one in Dublin.  Have to go to IKEA at the weekend anyway so its close by, I think.


----------



## onekeano

*Warehouse sale....*

Called by on Monday......chaos inside and outside - drove on.........

Roy


----------



## Boyd

There's a thread on boards about people getting injured while attempting to get discount TVs etc. Sounds chaotic, will be avoiding


----------

